# Propane Cover Mods



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I know I saw pics of someones latch mod. Who has done it and has pics posted?

I'm talking about the rubber latches that hold it down. I want to change them to something that actually holds the thing on the trailer.

Perhaps even stiffen it up a bit. My rivets are giving way as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

Are you looking for protection from bad guys? Or just a means of better keeping the cover attached to the trailer?

If you want security, and have that old cover, locks ain't gonna stop anybody!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Someone put sliding bolt locks on the cover. Not to theft proof it...to keep it on the trailer better. I've also seen other types of latches replacing the lame rubber ones. Just wanted to know which avenue I want to go.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've heard of people having problem with these. Mine are rock solid. When you latch yours do you pull the black thing all the way down on just loop the first section?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I started out pulling mine all the way down, but it put so much strain on the rubber I felt eventually it would tear. Now I just hook over the 'handle' portion and it seems to work fine. Everything wiggles a little more, but 3,000 miles of towing down the road, and nothing has come loose yet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

I added sets of "Television Super Grips" the things that some people use for securing a television to a counter in the TT. Got them at CW but I've seen them at other camping stores.

I still have the rubber "Tee" thingys that came with the cover, but the addition of the grips seems to be working well for us.

I added 4 pair - basically next to the location of each rubber "Tee". One gripper (is that a technical term?) is screwed into the propane tank cover and then below it I screwed the other gripper into the frame (after drilling pilot holes in the metal)

To use, there is a strip of hardened rubber about the size of a stick of chewing gum that gets held in place between each set of grippers. I pull a little tension on the rubber strip when securing so it holds the cover down farily snug to the frame. There is still a little "play" in the system but I figure that is good to absorb bumps and such down the road.

As for the seam on the cover (mine is the two piece version) I added about a half dozen screws with large washers along the seam where the rivets are located.

So far so good. I haven lost the cover yet (or even half the cover as some unfortunate Outbackers have!)









I'll try to get out this weekend and take some pics and post them.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll be modding mine next week - one of the rubber latches gave out somewhere north of Redding. I'm amazed we didn't lose the whole cover, there was only one latch still holding it on when we stopped for gas. Luckily, I carry an "awesome set of tools"







, so a little wire fixed it right up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scrib said:


> I carry an "awesome set of tools"


Sounds like the makings of a new thread. 'What tools do you carry?'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doesn't matter where I put the rubber thing...

When I'm tooling down the road...one or two ALWAY let loose. The cover gets jammed into the trailer on the rear corner...and now it's cracked the plastic. During one trip...when I stopped for gas I found that there was only ONE holding it down! YIKES!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I know I'm having trouble keeping track of my tools now... are they in the garage, truck, or trailer?? I need a set in the trailer for sure.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Can't help with the latches, but can with the cracking. A while ago I noticed some of the rivets that hold the two pieces together were starting to break free, so I took a strip of fiberglass fabric and laid it up on the underside of the seam to reinforce it. Nothing else has budged since.
Kevin P.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great solution, kjp!

I am kind of surprised the glass would bond to that plastic, Although I guess I shouldn't be.









In any case, I will keep that in mind if mine starts to go.

Thanks.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> Can't help with the latches, but can with the cracking. A while ago I noticed some of the rivets that hold the two pieces together were starting to break free, so I took a strip of fiberglass fabric and laid it up on the underside of the seam to reinforce it. Nothing else has budged since.
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]114913[/snapback]​


Where did you get this fabric?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> kjp1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't help with the latches, but can with the cracking.Â A while ago I noticed some of the rivets that hold the two pieces together were starting to break free, so I took a strip of fiberglass fabric and laid it up on the underside of the seam to reinforce it.Â Nothing else has budged since.
> ...


You should be able to get it at any Paint and Body Supplier even the auto stores will carry some

Don


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I got the fiberglass fabric at an auto parts store, and I just used plain old epoxy from a tube to lay it up. So far so good, and it's been about a year. Since I did it all from the underside, you can't see a thing.
Kevin P.


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I did an emergency repair using a "ball bungee". I removed the broken rubber latch-thingy, and put the pin back in place. Then, I cut the loop on a ball bungee and tied it up (fairly short) around the pin. Then, I stretched the ball down and hooked into the original bracket. It almost looks as if the bungee could permanently replace the rubber latch if I use some caulk or something to soften the edges of the lower bracket, so it won't eventually cut the bungee cord.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Pete, I changed mine to a different type of latch about a year ago. If you go into the old picture gallery under aplvylkat there is a picture of the type I used. They work real good and are easy to install. You have to mail order them from Harborfreight.com. The price may have gone up from the $1.99 but it should still be the same part number. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

Thanks, I was looking them as well.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I forgot to mention this when I did the latches. What I did was to put extra rivets along the top and front. Then I went and bought, I think 4 cans of spray on truck bed liner and put down several thick coats inside and outside of the cover. This sealed all the seams, made it a little thicker and after it dried I painted it with krylon white fusion paint. Looks good as new and so far it is holding togethere. Kirk


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I like the bed liner idea!

I covered all the seams and latch rivits on mine with a thick coating of paste epoxy. Thats the epoxy that is in a putty form.

Walter


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi,

I've a two part cover and have done thousands of miles with it. Its needed a few repairs. The seam has been reenforced with fibreglass and epoxy (from a boat shop). The back corners cracked and have been repaired as above. The support at the top back has also be reenforced.
I have yet to have problems with the rubber tie downs.

Ed


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

aplvlykat said:


> I forgot to mention this when I did the latches. What I did was to put extra rivets along the top and front. Then I went and bought, I think 4 cans of spray on truck bed liner and put down several thick coats inside and outside of the cover. This sealed all the seams, made it a little thicker and after it dried I painted it with krylon white fusion paint. Looks good as new and so far it is holding togethere. Kirk


I'm still hunting your gallery. Is it me...or is it IMPOSSIBLE to find what you want in there????
That sucker NEEDS a search feature.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I forgot to mention this when I did the latches. What I did was to put extra rivets along the top and front. Then I went and bought, I think 4 cans of spray on truck bed liner and put down several thick coats inside and outside of the cover. This sealed all the seams, made it a little thicker and after it dried I painted it with krylon white fusion paint. Looks good as new and so far it is holding togethere. Kirk


I'm still hunting your gallery. Is it me...or is it IMPOSSIBLE to find what you want in there????
That sucker NEEDS a search feature.
[/quote]

I found it Jolly. You just have to think like a computer. That is...let your mind go blank!









Try this link:

Latch mod

Dan


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe mine's too new, but my latches are very secure just using the "handle" portion in the clip like Doug does. I don't think I can even pull them down to where they are suppose to be. I did notice one rivet from the factory doesn't look good though. Maybe a quality control problem? It may be a good time to reinforce with fiberglass like others have suggested.



PDX_Doug said:


> I started out pulling mine all the way down, but it put so much strain on the rubber I felt eventually it would tear. Now I just hook over the 'handle' portion and it seems to work fine. Everything wiggles a little more, but 3,000 miles of towing down the road, and nothing has come loose yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe I'm stating the obvious, but the 2007 models now have a very flexible, one piece cowl (cover) for the propane bottles and batteries. I'm not sure if the dimensions are the same, but it would be easier to buy a new one than to make all these fiberglass repairs or replacing rivets.

Does anyone know if the new ones are a direct replacement, or have they changed the shape/fit/etc?

My 2 cents (and probably all that it's worth!)

Scoutr2


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with my latches. Oh what a minute, I've got the RQS- internal bottles. Nevermind....


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

The new ones should be a direct fit for the old ones. However, the new ones have problems too. Not so much with braking, but with staying securely fastened. Seems like every trip at least one of the rubber latches is undone. So far no problems with it flying off, I just make sure I check them at every stop. I think the key to a solution is definately a more secure latch.

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > I carry an "awesome set of tools"
> ...


Hey isn't that a quote from Fast Times at Ridgemount High???

"All I need is a cool breeze and some tasty waves"

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Thor,

Just looked at your post and I recalled something I've been meaning to ask you. How did you get to B.C. and Washington without crossing other states or provinces? Does your Outback have wings, eh?









Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

His map is camped in, not driven thru


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > I carry an "awesome set of tools"
> ...


Hey isn't that a quote from Fast Times at Ridgemount High???

"All I need is a cool breeze and some tasty waves"

Thor
[/quote]

Close...the line was:

"All I need is a cool breeze and some tasty waves and I'm fine"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A great line none the less..


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> A great line none the less..


Yet still incorrect...........


----------

